# Acana Pacifica



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

A new feed store just opened up nearby my house. They carry ALOT of top quality foods. So we went by there and saw Acana had a fish formula...I've heard of Acana as I fed Origen before, and I know there the same company, but I've never seen it in a store before.

Anyway we decided to try there fish formula Acana Pacifica. He's on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream now, but I'm worried about them dancing around the Ethoxuquin topic.

I'm so impressed with the ingredients and can't wait to try it. There's not a single meat ingredient that's in there that isn't fish.

Salmon, Herring, Flounder, whole eggs and lobster shells.

Now let's just hope it agrees with his stomach

What do you think? Has anybody ever tried this food with there dogs?

Salmon meal, russet potato, peas, fresh boneless salmon (source of DHA), fresh
boneless herring, herring meal, pumpkin, fresh boneless flounder, salmon oil
(preserved with mixed tocopherols and rosemary), ground lobster shell (natural source
of glucosamine), sun-cured alfalfa leaf, red delicious apples, carrots, turnip greens,
organic kelp, organic bladderwrack, organic dulse, juniper berries, cranberries,
Saskatoon berries, black currants, angelica root, chicory root, red clover, red raspberry
leaf, dandelion root, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers, chamomile flowers, rosemary,
Lactobacillus acidophilus, Enterococcus faecium.
Vitamins (vit. A, vit. D3, vit. E, niacin, riboflavin, lysine, thiamine mononitrate, vit. B12,
pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin). Minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganese
proteinate, cobalt proteinate, copper proteinate).


Guaranteed analysis
Protein .....................................33 %
Fat ..........................................15 %
Fiber ...................................... 3.5 %
Calcium .................................. 1.4 %
Phosphorus ............................. 1.1 %
Omega-6................................. 2.2 %
Omega-3 ................................ 0.4 %
Glucosamine ....................800 mg/kg
Chondroitin .......................500 mg/kg
Carbohydrate ...........................29 %


Typical analysis
Sodium ................................... 0.2 %
Chloride................................... 0.3 %
Potassium................................ 0.5 %
Magnesium ........................... 0.08 %
Iron ..................................300 mg/kg
Zinc .................................270 mg/kg
Copper...............................20 mg/kg
Manganese.........................38 mg/kg
Cobalt ..................................... 0.5 %
Iodine................................2.3 mg/kg
Selenium...........................0.4 mg/kg
Vitamin B3 (niacin).............250 mg/kg
Vitamin B5 (pan. acid) ..........40 mg/kg
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) ........32 mg/kg
Vit. B12 (cyanocobalamin) ..400 ug/kg
Biotin ................................0.6 mg/kg
Folic Acid...........................3.5 mg/kg
Choline...........................3350 mg/kg
Vitamin A ............................18 KIU/kg
Vitamin D3........................2000 IU/kg
Vitamin E ............................400 IU/kg
Vitamin K..............................2 mg/kg
Vitamin C............................85 mg/kg
Vitamin B1 (thiamine)...........75 mg/kg
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) ......... 44 mg/kg
Lysine ......................................1.9 %
Threonine ................................1.5 %
Methionine .............................. 0.9 %
Isoleucine .................................1.2 %
Leucine ....................................2.2 %
Valine ......................................1.5 %
Arginine....................................2.2 %
Phenylalanine ...........................1.2 %
Histidine ...................................1.0 %
Cystine ....................................0.5 %
Taurine ................................... 0.5 %


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

I tried it before, it smells almost as fishy as the Orijen 6 Fish, just make sure you have an air tight container, or you might notice some cats hanging around outside.. LOL. 

Princess.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Acana changed their formula and came out with those new foods (Grasslands, Pacifica etc.) they are meant to be half way between Orijen and regular Acana. They give you the GF without the super high protein. I feed the regular Acana as the carbs have done wonders for my dogs. I noticed it right away as they had been on GF Orijen and EVO for so long. After the fish bone shard fiasco I am very very careful with Orijen ecspecially the fish foods. I don't feed fish foods or oils because I find the smell intolderable I swear I can smell it on my dogs when they have been eating it. Anyways, I am rambling here if it works for your dog its a good chioce.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I've fed the Acana Prairie Harvest (grain free primarily chicken) to both my dogs quite a bit. I think the Acana grain free line is a great set of ingredients and nutritional analysis on paper. Both my dogs do well on it. We haven't tried the Pacifica formula yet, but probably will. I like the moderate protein, fat and carb levels and feel pretty good about Champion Pet Foods Co. on the whole.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Let us know how it goes. Lucky has never had a fish based food....I've always wondered if he would take to it.


----------



## AmberDawn (Dec 26, 2008)

fameb said:


> .
> 
> Anyway we decided to try there fish formula Acana Pacifica. He's on Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream now, but I'm worried about them dancing around the Ethoxuquin topic.


TOTW is now dancing around an ethoxyquin topic? Oh gee I didn't know that. I had read on their website that their products are ethoxyquin free. I'm glad you mentioned this because I was thinking of adding TOTW to Rosco's rotation. If you don't mind my asking how did you become aware of the ethoxyquin dance? Also I have been holding off on adding TOTW because I can't find where it's made. You (or anyone else who feels like chiming in) wouldn't happen to know where it's made would you?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I was never able to find anywhere on the TOTW site where they claimed to be ethoxyquin free, so I never really considered their products. Another pointer I've learned is to make sure that the ethoxyquin is not added before the manufacturer gets it...... that doesn't have to be disclosed. Most pet food makers that have no ethoxyquin anywhere in their processing proudly state the fact prominently on their website ( ie Fromm and Acana)


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

AmberDawn said:


> TOTW is now dancing around an ethoxyquin topic? Oh gee I didn't know that. I had read on their website that their products are ethoxyquin free. I'm glad you mentioned this because I was thinking of adding TOTW to Rosco's rotation. If you don't mind my asking how did you become aware of the ethoxyquin dance? Also I have been holding off on adding TOTW because I can't find where it's made. You (or anyone else who feels like chiming in) wouldn't happen to know where it's made would you?


 

I've never read anywhere or on the TOTW website that there Ethoxyquin free. If you can show me where it says that I would feel so much more comfortable about there food. If you do a quick google with TOTW Ethoxyquin you'll find some conversations that people had with the company.

From what I read, and from what I asked them myself. Basicly TOTW is manufactured by Diamond Pet Foods. They get there ingredients shipped to them and then manufacture the food. From what I understand...Any fish meal that is shipped by Ocean Vessel is preserved with Ethoxyquin. That's how they get there fish meal as well.

When I asked them if they use it, they basicly told me that they don't add any preservatives while there making processing the food, and cook it at a high temperature which kills any chemicals and preservatives that might of been added during shipping. In short they pretty much refuse to guarentee that there's no Ethoxyquin, only that they don't add it themselves. Our boy is doing really well on it, but it just scares me, so I thought I would find him another fish formula.

Anyway, he seems to love the Acana Pacifica. I just fed him dinner, and he was trying to pick out the Acana pieces out of the mix with TOTW. It does have a very strong smell though.

I'm pretty happy so far, I wanted a fish formula with no Ethoxyquin. And I wanted less protein than the Origen line.


----------



## AmberDawn (Dec 26, 2008)

Fameb,

Thanks for the info. I took a second look at their website and I believe you're right; there doesn't seem to be any statement about their food being ethoxyquin free. I think I'll keep taste of the wild out of the rotation.
Besides I'm quite happy with Merrick and Innova I just wanted to try to in throw in something a little different for Rosco's sake. I don't want him to get "bored" of his food. 
Thanks again


----------



## AmberDawn (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh interesting check this out

Found this here in regards to the new Gaea diet:
http://www.timberwolforganics.com/Top-FAQs#022
It states:
*Q. Do you have add ethoxyquin to your foods?*

A. No we do not add ethoxyquin, BHA or BHT to any of our formulas. We do add Vitamin E and/or Rosemary which are both natural preservatives. Our dry food formulas are all packaged in oxygen barrier packaging to preserve the integrity of our foods and prevent oxidation.

However I do notice that it states _*they *_do not add ethoxyquin. However as someone had mentioned this does not mean that the company that supplies the fish did not add ethoxyquin. Tricky very tricky. Gaea is also produced by a "sister company". Hmmmmm.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ba-Bye Gaea


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

AmberDawn said:


> TOTW is now dancing around an ethoxyquin topic? Oh gee I didn't know that. I had read on their website that their products are ethoxyquin free. If you don't mind my asking how did you become aware of the ethoxyquin dance? Also I have been holding off on adding TOTW because I can't find where it's made. You (or anyone else who feels like chiming in) wouldn't happen to know where it's made would you?


OK, you asked for it...this is gonna get kinda long:uhoh:...so bear with me.

TOTW is made by Diamond Foods

Diamond also manufactures (at least) the following brands:

Artemis 
Diamond
Canidae 
Chicken Soup For the pet Lover's Soul
Kirkland Signature Brand Pet Food 
Natural Balance
Solid Gold Health Food for Pets 

My story concerns Diamond and Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul, but probably all Diamond manufactured foods follow the same path.

In 2006, DogFoodAnalysis.com did a review on Chicken Soup For the Pet Lover Soul (and all associated Chicken Soup foods). DogFoodAnalysis had this to say:

_Based on the ingredient list, this food would have been awarded a 4-star rating, *but for the inclusion of fish meal preserved with Ethoxyquin as the fourth ingredient (confirmed by manufacturer).* Ethoxyquin is a chemical preservative banned or heavily regulated in use in human food because it is believed to be carcinogenic. We cannot recommend the use of any product using ingredients preserved with this chemical._

Soon after Diamnond started singing a different tune:

_As of today (8/17/2006), the manufacturer is *guaranteeing the use of ethoxyquin-free *meat and fish sources in their foods and a statement to that effect has been placed on the front page of their website.
We (DogFoodAnalysis.com) therefore withdraw the comment above about ethoxyquin being present in this food (although it would apply to foods in the new formulas manufactured before this date).

_Diamond DID carry the ethoxyquin free guarantee on their website for a while, then it mysteriously disappeared.

Earlier this year we were doing some group food research. A member of our group (Traz) had Chicken Soup on her list. After being unable to locate Diamond's Ethoxyquin-Free guarantee, she wrote them a letter. Here is their reply:

_The preservation systems used by our vendors are considered proprietary information.  The heat from our pet food process destroys antioxidants that are used in the ingredients that we purchase. The cooking process at our facilities is at or above 240 degrees. After the heat process (extrusion and drying), we apply natural tocopherols (Vitamins A & E) in order to carry the shelf life of the food. Diamond does not preserve any of its products with ethoxyquin, only with mixed tocopherols.

Although we do not use it, when it is used as an anti-oxidant (to prevent
rancidity), as soon as it is added, it begins to oxidize ("to be used up").
Heat and moisture greatly expedite the oxidation. Pet food manufacturing
processes typically utilize heat and moisture._ _The use of ethoxyquin is
approved as an anti-oxidant in pet foods and the levels are specified._

So while Diamond does not add ethoxyquin in the manufacturing process, the above statement seems to indicate that they are aware that their suppliers do use it, even though they can't really admit it because the process is proprietary:uhoh:. I really find it hard to believe adding ethoxyquin to a food source is proprietary.

Fameb's comment that Diamond is dancing around the ethoxyquin subject could not be more accurate....and apparently they are doing it across the board with all the products they manufacture.


----------



## AmberDawn (Dec 26, 2008)

Sucker For Gold and all others,
Thanks so much. There will be NO TOTW in this house. They seem very devious. I kinda thought there was something up with the "We don't add it" but not guaranteeing that there is none in there. Shame shame shame.


----------



## marleythegolden (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello 
We are new on forum.
Marley is 14 months old. In turkey we feed with Acana.
whats you ideas about acana?


----------

